# Sticky  PSB Speakers - Image T5 Tower



## Reviews Bot

*PSB Speakers - Image T5 Tower*

*Description:*
Our Image T5 Tower Loudspeaker has a slim dual-woofer transitional two-and-a-half way design with identical 5.25-inch woofers and a one-inch titanium tweeter that delivers reproduced and refined sound. The T5 Tower Speakers offer tonal, spatial and dynamic accuracy in a well-designed package with stunning finishes and subtle curvature that will easily into any home decor. Upon first listen it is evident that PSB Speakers distinctive high performance traits were at the forefront of this design concept with unprecedented sound quality and top-of-the-line design features, it is an astounding product at an improbable price. The T5 Tower speakers are a shortfall in price but not in performance.


----------

